# Can't view attachments.



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a wee problem I hope someone can help me with!
I found that Windows Internet Explorer was running very slow, particularly on the forum. So I changed to Firefox, which seemed OK. However, when I uploaded some pics in one of my threads, the only thing visible was an empty box with the title 'Attached Images'. I found the same in every other thread I looked at which included images. So, I tried to go back to I.E. but, due no doubt to my own ineptitude, I couldn't get the darned thing back, so downloaded the programme again, this time getting the latest update on IE 8.
Now, all the threads containing images have the small square boxes with the red 'X', which I can't open!
I'm sure it's something I've done, or not done, which is the problem, but I haven't a bl**dy clue what it might be!!!
Any suggestions, in plain language, as computers are still new fangled sorcery to me!??
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Which version of FF are you using? Apart from the browser, could it be that you set "show pictures" in the user prefs on this forum off by accident?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

To be honest Marcel, I didn't notice which version of Firefox it was as it downloaded. However, it's very possible that I might have accidentally clicked on_ something_, as I accidentally pressed the right button on my mouse as I went to post some pics. This resulted in my having to go back to 'Manage Attachments' in order to post the pics. Straight after this, when I found I couldn't see _anybody's_ pics, I un-installed FF, and had to download version 8 of Windows IE. Now all I get is the red 'X' symbols!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> To be honest Marcel, I didn't notice which version of Firefox it was as it downloaded. However, it's very possible that I might have accidentally clicked on_ something_, as I accidentally pressed the right button on my mouse as I went to post some pics. This resulted in my having to go back to 'Manage Attachments' in order to post the pics. Straight after this, when I found I couldn't see _anybody's_ pics, I un-installed FF, and had to download version 8 of Windows IE. Now all I get is the red 'X' symbols!!



Well, if both FF and IE have problems showing the pics, I think we could rule-out the Browser. Unless there's a setting in commen between the both of them. 

I would try to erase the history and try again. Especially faulty cookies are notorious for causing such problems. I'm pretty sure Ie8 has a function like that in it's menu. FF sure has it in any case.

BTW I don't think you had to download IE as it is never un-installed. This is because IE is actually the filemanager in Windows. The icon was probably lost and that's why you didn't see it. Next time, just open "my computer" and type an URL in the title bar. It will change into IE


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Marcel. It puzzled me where IE had gone, but I changed due to it doing some very strange things and running extremely slowly. The only way I could find IE was to download the new version!!
I'll try clearing the history and see what happens. 
BTW, pardon my ignorance, but where is User Preferences and Show Pics??!! Just thinking that if I have done something there accidentally, can it be reversed?!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

I mean in the user CP here on the forum. You can disable the forum to show pictures. BTW, are you still seeing the banner on top?
I still reccomend using FF. Especially the 3.5 version is the best browser at the moment. It's very fast and secure.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes the banner is showing Marcel, and everything else appears to be working as normal. I'll go to the User CP and see if I can do anything there, as it sounds like you might be right - I might have accidentally disabled the pics. Also, I suppose it could have been a temporary 'glitch' that the 'Attached Images' box was blank. If things work, then I'll change back to FF, as it was certainly a lot faster. If things don't work, then I haven't a clue, and I'm stuck!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

I have firefox and all works fine.... so it makes me wonder..


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Yes the banner is showing Marcel, and everything else appears to be working as normal. I'll go to the User CP and see if I can do anything there, as it sounds like you might be right - I might have accidentally disabled the pics. Also, I suppose it could have been a temporary 'glitch' that the 'Attached Images' box was blank. If things work, then I'll change back to FF, as it was certainly a lot faster. If things don't work, then I haven't a clue, and I'm stuck!!!



Don't worry, we'll go through you preferences in the browser then.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Marcel, I've had a quick look and all seems in order there. I won't do anything else until there might be some sort of solution. I need to log off for awhile, but i'll be back in about an hour. Thanks again.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Well. I've tried everything I can think of (which isn't much!), and I still can't see anyone's attachments/pics etc - just red 'X's.
This includes things such as the GB icons members might have at the bottom of their posts.
Any help or suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated, otherwise I'm stuffed! 
Please bear in mind that I can just about spell the word 'Computer', so that doesn't say much for my understanding of the workings of the infernal machine!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Terry, did you delete the cookies in your browser?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Another option:
Seemingly in IE8 you can disable pictures in the "Internet options". If you go to this Window, there should be an "advanced" tab. There should be an option called "display images" or something (I'm translating this from dutch, so the words may be different))


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Haven't a clue! When I followed the download instructions for FF, I clicked on the box asking if I wanted to transfer such things as 'Favourites' to FF. I'm afraid I hardly know what a cookie is, let alone how to delete them!
The puzzle started when I uploaded some pics as normal, and, when the upload was completed, and the 'Post Quick Reply' button clicked, the new post appeared, and the elongated box with the title 'Attached Images', but no images or boxes with 'Undefined' as per normal. When I changed back to IE, after logging-off the forum and then logging in again, that's when everything became small individual boxes with the red 'X', and is the same wherever on the forum their is an image attached.
I'm sure it's something very simple that I've done wrong, but I don't know where to look, or how to correct it.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

It's probably cookies:


> Internet Explorer 8
> Click "Safety" on the Command bar
> Select "Delete Browsing History"
> Select the option for cookies and click Delete


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah! Crossing posts! I'll have a look at that and get back. Thanks.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, done evereything you suggested Marcel. It now appears to be working a lot faster, but I still can't view any attached images etc.!! Everytrhing I've tried has been in IE8 - do you think it'll make any difference if I switch back to Firefox?
I'm completely stumped!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

It should work in IE8, but Firefox would be a good idea. I know far moere of FF then of IE8

BTW, did you try the Security thingy?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

I think it is a problem with a type file displaying. Possible your net browser is not able to identify them correctly.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup that's also a possibility, but let's first make sure the cookies were not the problem or any other simple setting.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Marcel, I did all that as suggested. The thing is, I was running on IE before, without problems with seeing pics, just getting slow. That's why I changed to Firefox. I then posted the pics, and got the blank 'Attached Images' box. So I went back to IE, which is now the new, updated version 8, and the blank box has changed to the individula small square boxes with a red 'X' in each one.
I'm going to leave it for tonight, as I must go and stretch out, as I'm starting to ache a bit. I'd really, really appreciate it if anyone can suggest something to solve the problem though.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Yup that's also a possibility, but let's first make sure the cookies were not the problem or any other simple setting.




In fact these cookies aren't responsible for a pic showing. These make finding and accessing sites easier for the net browser.If a pic can be dispalyed correctly it is fault of the net browser settings I think.

Terry what a message is displayed when you are trying to click a square with the red x and use the show pic option?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

No message is showing Wojtek. Normally, the box will have a red 'X' and the words 'Undefined', and I swipe the cursor over this. It then requests Shift+R, which I key, and the pics open. this time, the boxes are small squares with the 'X'. Wiping the cursor over doesn't have any effect, and neither does clicking, with right or left buttons on the mouse. I tried clicking with 'Show Picture', and nothing happened either!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

OK. Do you have the flashplayer installed?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting thing here. Hope these guys can help you out. 

I used to IE as well (long time ago) and I switched to Firefox without a problem. In fact I prefer Firefox.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Wurger said:


> In fact these cookies aren't responsible for a pic showing. These make finding and accessing sites easier for the net browser.If a pic can be dispalyed correctly it is fault of the net browser settings I think.
> 
> Terry what a message is displayed when you are trying to click a square with the red x and use the show pic option?



Agreed, but some sites use them for display settings, not sure if it's the case on this forum. 
You think it's a broken registry key?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Generally you are right Marcel. But I don't tkink it is the system registry fault.The red x appears when there are problems with the pic accessing. It can be for a few reaon. Mostly it is the wrong name of the pic or the bad file name of extension. Also it can be caused by wrong working additional to a net browser programs. For instance the flashplayer. But the main problem are a net browser settings usually.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm. If I knew what a flashplayer was I could answer! Sorry, my knowledge of what's what is terrible! I've just gone through all of the relevant settings for IE 8, and as far as i can see, those needed to view any images, videos or similar are all installed and working. I don't know if it makes any difference, but now, every time I post something, the two GB icons appear, BUT, when the next post is posted, or if I go out of one page then come back, those icons have changed to the two red X's, like everyone elses. I've had a look at some other web-sites, and I can open pics and everything else without problem. the only place I'm having problems with is the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> the only place I'm having problems with is the forum!




Now it sounds really different. Terry did you reset all cookies for the IE broweser?

If not try Tools -> Net Options -> General section -> Temporary Internet Files -> Delete Files.

When ready click OK button.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Already done that Wojtek, but I'll do it again. Then, do you think it would make a difference if i re-installed Firefox?
I'll be back in a bit, going to do the clearing again.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait for a while please.

When you cleared these cookies did you have the forum open? I mean you have been logged in.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if I had the forum open the first time, but I've just done it again, with the forum still running, and there's no difference. Should I try it after logging out? 
One thing though, when I log out, I get a page displaying all cookies cleared, return to etc etc. Normally, I would then either log off the Internet, or go to another web-site. Is there a quick way of getting from the 'cookies cleared' display to the IE home page, or will it be OK to do the deleting with the above mentioned page still displaying?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

I think you should log out. THen click the nest icon on your workbench with right mouse button and choos the Properties.The rest of steps to clear cookies like above. It is possible that cookies for the forum site weren't deleted as the foum site was in usage.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Fom Microsoft:


> Possible causes of this problem are:
> 
> * The Web page includes an image type not supported by Internet Explorer.
> * The Show Pictures check box is not selected on the Advanced tab of Internet Options dialog box or the Toggle Images.exe Web is used for images in Internet Explorer to disable.
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

So in the last case the re-installing the IE should help.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I think you should log out. THen click the nest icon on your workbench with right mouse button and choos the Properties.The rest of steps to clear cookies like above. It is possible that cookies for the forum site weren't deleted as the foum site was in usage.


 But I think it did.
Last one could be checked. Terry would have to had log in again if the cookie was deleted.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Wojtek, I'll log out and try again.
Marcel, thanks for that info. According to the set up, everything is set correctly. My images are uploading, and other users can see them, it's just that i can't open my pictures or anyone elses. the only things that have changed in the last 24 hours are my changing to Firefox, when I could still upload images which others could see, but were not showing in the 'Attached Images' box on my screen, and then changing back to IE, which was the updated version 8.
However, when I was uploading the set of 8 pics in my post, I accidentally clicked the right button on the mouse, and I don't know where the cursor was lying at the time. this was when the screen showed 'Attached mages' message, but no boxes for each image. I had to go back into 'manage Attachements' and upload again, when they appeared, eventually, in a set, on screen, instead of the usual block of, in this case, 8 boxes each with an 'X' which open when keying Shift + R. 
I'm going to log out now and clear things again, so I'll be back in a couple of minutes or so. Thanks for all your help and suggestions so far.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Terry after that I suggest to restart your computer as well..


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I've once again gone in and cleared everything as before, and there's still no change. I'll do it again, and shut down and re-start the computer this time.
But, I wasn't clear on which icon you suggested I should right-click on Wojtek - I did it via the 'Tools' button, and 'Internet Options'.
Baxck in a bit, after the computer rep-starts. Might take a few minutes, as every start up is delayed by spyware scans and so on!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope that things work out for you Terry!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

As a last resort you could get back to the last "safetypoint before you installed Firefox. It might do the trick.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure what you mean Marcel. I've eventually got back here, as Windows decided to install yet more updates as I went to shut down, then It took ages to re-start!
I've had enough of this for today, I've been trying off and on for over 13 hours now, and I'm getting confused due to fatigue I think! I'm going to log out, re-install Firefox, and try again tomorrow, to see if that makes any difference. If it doesn't, then this computer is going to be taken into the hills, and destroyed with 20 rounds of NATO 7.62mm ball, and I'll take up crochetting or lace work instead!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

If you want to destroy the comp Terry use the Kalashnikov AKM 7.62 mm MG. THe effect will be better. 


Could you tell me if there is possibility of getting the repair option when using IE uninstaller?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Strange - I've just looked at 'Who's Online', and according to that page, I was viewing the Group Build Icons thread! I haven't been anywhere near that for months! Is there something wrong with my user I.D somewhere now??!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

That is really weird. Don't ask why but both IE and Firefox are installed on my PC and both work fine.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Strange - I've just looked at 'Who's Online', and according to that page, I was viewing the Group Build Icons thread! I haven't been anywhere near that for months! Is there something wrong with my user I.D somewhere now??!!!



Don't worry. It does that sometimes. I looked and said I was viewing Buck's new Siggy.

I was like..... ya sure I am.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

This error indicates the net browser works with the site incorrectly.Humm....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Haven't got an AKM, but I know where ther's a Chinese Type 56, which is a straight copy!
Regarding the repair option, I don't know, as I have no idea if there_ is _an un-installer for IE !!!
One thing I did notice though - one of the updates was supposed to be Active X, and when I followed the Windows instructions for installation, the screen presented something totally different, and I don't know where it's up to! I've had a lot of problems over the last month or so with IE, including virtually daily messages saying the virtual memory is too low, when there is more than enough! It also takes a long time to load sometimes, where, for example, the 'Page Found' time might be shown as 0.17 seconds, when it has actually taken 35 seconds, and still not shown the heading!
I've also had many, many connection failures, Link broken notices etc, when my service provider's chart shows full service and connection, which has been confirmed by their Help Desk.
Before I pack in totally, I'm going to try one more time, and log out, install Firefox, and see what happens. If there's still problems, I'm going to get some sleep, before I kick the living cr*p out of anything that gets in my way!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

So it seems that there is something wrong with your Windows as well. You might have the whole OS reinstalled..But now you can check if you can repair the existing IE instalation. Try to find in the Windows Add/delete programs option. Then scroll all programs you have installed and find the IE name in the list.When you choos the uninstal option the IE uninstaller should show a window with three options in this. One of them is the repair one.Clicking that The IE should be checking and repaired itself and the system restarted.You might be asked about the restarting.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got back and seen your post Wojtek. I'll have a go at that tomorrow, as I've _got_ to get some sleep - I've been on the go for about 36 hours now i think!! It's strange that Windows and IE works on everything else though, even if a little slow at times. I think I'll have my PC checked over, but meanwhile, I've installed Firefox, and I'm getting somewhere, I think!
Now, I get a long, open box on any post with attachments, headed 'Attached Images', but with nothing else in the box. But, if I clear the recent history, the icons for the images then appear. However, if I click on these, a flash screen comes up saying I'm not logged in, even though I've clicked the 'Remember Me' box. So, I log in again, and then Ican view the images. But, I can't get back, because if I click on the 'back' button, it takes me back to the log in box! I then have to scroll to the top of the page, and click on 'Warbird Forums', in order to get to wherever I want to go!
But, I'm too tired now to do any more, or I'll make too many mistakes. So, I'm going to log out, then clear the history, cookies etc, and switch off and see what happens tomorrow.
I'll probably shouting for help I think!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

It might be a virus my friend.But I suspect incorrect updating of the net browser.Possible you made a few mistakes but it not your fault I think.The problem is on the OS side. I always say "what for does it install anything new when the old works very well."


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think it's a virus. It sure has something to do with your user account. When not logged in, the forum behaves normal, but the problems start when Terry logs onto the forum. Could it be something on the server-side?

The virtual memory problems indicate that your Windows is at the end of it's live. The best thing for you would be to back-up all your files and find some-one who can re-install your OS.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

It would be the forum problem it happened to all of us. But I agree it can be the WinXP OS fault.I think the back-up of all datas can be done anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Marcel and Wojtek. I'm going to have everything backed up and the PC checked over and rectified as required. A friend updated the whole computer about 6 months ago, and the Windows XP was new, so he should know what to do - I hope!
Meanwhile, today, I am back to getting the empty box with 'Attached Images' heading, but no images! This is when running on Firefox.
I won't try anything else until I've had the computer checked though!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Meanwhile, today, I am back to getting the empty box with 'Attached Images' heading, but no images! This is when running on Firefox.




But what about IE? Do you have the same problem when running?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm just about to try running on IE Wojtek. I'll log out and come back in about 30 minutes time. This is very puzzling!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

OK.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Right. I'm now running on IE, and I'm now getting the elongated box, with smaller boxes inside, with a red 'X' in each which won't open. Before I changed back, I tried other web-sites using Firefox, as well as e-mail, and everything worked fine, and faster than IE.
I've left a message for my friend who updated my PC, asking him to contact me to check it over.
I'm going to log out again, and try the repair on IE you mentioned Wojtek, so I'll be back in a little while.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2009)

OK.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2009)

Marcel said:


> As a last resort you could get back to the last "safetypoint before you installed Firefox. It might do the trick.





Airframes said:


> Not sure what you mean Marcel. I've eventually got back here, as Windows decided to install yet more updates as I went to shut down, then It took ages to re-start!



Windows XP has this thingy where you can return the OS into the previous state before you f**ked up. Helped me many times before. Not sure if it'll work in this case but you'll never know.

Use System Restore to Undo Changes if Problems Occur


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah! Understand now Marcel, thanks. I've done that, and the system told me it couldn't complete the Restore as there were no changes!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2009)

IM BACK IN BUSINESS!!
I had a look at the IE help pages, and noticed a bit about problems. So, following the instructions, I removed IE8, and let the programme refresh and revert back to the original Internet explorer, before the update to IE8. Now, I can see all pics, and everything is working properly on the forum, so far!
Yippee!!
It seems that IE8 doesn't like working on the forum in some applications, and the Help pages hinted that this might be the case on some web-sites.
So, thank you VERY much Marcel and Wojtek for your attention and help, I really do appreciate it.
Now I can get back to normal!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> IM BACK IN BUSINESS!!
> I had a look at the IE help pages, and noticed a bit about problems. So, following the instructions, I removed IE8, and let the programme refresh and revert back to the original Internet explorer, before the update to IE8. Now, I can see all pics, and everything is working properly on the forum, so far!
> Yippee!!
> It seems that IE8 doesn't like working on the forum in some applications, and the Help pages hinted that this might be the case on some web-sites.
> ...



Glad you got things sorted!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> IM BACK IN BUSINESS!!
> I had a look at the IE help pages, and noticed a bit about problems. So, following the instructions, I removed IE8, and let the programme refresh and revert back to the original Internet explorer, before the update to IE8. Now, I can see all pics, and everything is working properly on the forum, so far!
> Yippee!!
> It seems that IE8 doesn't like working on the forum in some applications, and the Help pages hinted that this might be the case on some web-sites.
> ...



Good show! Remember to delete that history and cookies from time to time to keep speed up.
Still, the problems with FF are strange.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been watching and rooting for you T, I'm glad your up and running again, didn’t want to miss the Beaufighter completion.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks again Marcel, and thanks H and Vic. The Beau is still on track, and in the 'fiddly bits' stage!!


----------



## seesul (Oct 20, 2009)

And what about Firefox Terry, does it work properly now? If so, what was the reason it didn´t work before?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Roman. Firefox still won't show the pics on the forum, although everything else is working OK with it. I'm running on IE7 now. The Microsoft information and help centre intimated that an update to IE8 might not allow certain applications to work properly on some web-sites and, although it didn't say what these 'certain applications' might be, suggested that removing IE8 and letting the system automatically install and update IE7 should allow things to work as before. So, I'm sticking with IE7 for now, until I have my PC checked over, including the CD writer, which is still causing problems. The chap who was going to do it had to go away on business, but he's back now, and is going to try to sort out any problems asap.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

Terry follow the info about the privacy settings I PMed you. It should help.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2009)

Will do Wojtek, thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

OK.


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2009)

Terry, when you got it fixed, go back to Firefox. It´s a way faster. I don´t use anything else since 2 or 3 years ago and am very happy with that.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to try it again when I know the PC is 100% Roman. It certainly is a lot faster, and better overall, and if I can see pics on the forum it'll be great. But for now, I have to stick with IE7.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2009)

Terry, if all you do on the computer is the standard stuff, internet and office etc. and you don't play games that much, please consider Linux for your next install. It's not nearly as difficult as most say, in fact I found it quite similar in use to Windows. It has a few advantages above Windows though. It doesn't use a registry (which quite often causes problems in Windows), doesn't slow down over time (like Windows does), doesn't fragment your HD, doesn't need an anti-virus program (no Linux virusses) and doesn't use as much resources.Last of all: it's free.
I actually got bored with the Linux system as I never had to repair my computer since I use UBUNTU linux  Seems like everything just works. With Windows I always got little challenges.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Marcel, that sounds interesting. I don't use any games or flight sims on my computer, so when I get the PC checked out, I'll have a look at Linux.


----------

